# Thinking DIR-655.



## C1DNiE (Jul 23, 2010)

So I have a few nodes that I need traffic routed to in my home. This includes wireless, USB(convenient), and of course hard wire routed main station. 

I am running a broadband connection neighborhood coaxial to a Motorola DOCSIS 3.0 modem.






To the point of the topic.

I need some suggestions.
Needs: 
1GB ports x4 (10/100/1000)
USB
802.11b/g/"n draft"
2 channels for streaming HD
-basically my needs are standard and I want a solid option.

Does not have to have playable firmware. Just legit.

I was looking at the D-Link DIR-655
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127215&Tpk=dir-655

Any Cisco/Linksys or other suggestions?


----------



## C1DNiE (Jul 23, 2010)

*another question.*

I don't remember from my network and protocol class what the benefits of a cat6 over cat 5 or 5e patch? Or is there.


Not needing an answer cause I could google it or dig my book back out. Just figured I would ask since I was here.

Thanks folks!


----------



## Psychoholic (Jul 23, 2010)

DIR-655 is great so long as you dont want to have a stable wireless N connection.

I have one, and after days of trying to get wireless N to stay online, i finally reverted back to wireless G.

Google : Wireless Resets DIR-655 for more info.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 23, 2010)

I have the DGL-4500 (DIR-655's bigger brother) and it has absolutely no problems with 802.11n in tandem with a laptop using an Intel BGN card.


As for cable, you don't want CAT5 (its old).  CAT5e can run 1 Gbps over short distances.  CAT6 can handle 1 Gbps out to 300'+.  CAT6 has a partioner in the center keeping the 4 pairs separate and it also has more twists per foot.  If you are starting a new network, I would definitely recommend CAT6.  It's worth the few cents per foot extra just for the sake of being certain it won't be a bottleneck in the near future.


----------



## C1DNiE (Jul 23, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I have the DGL-4500 (DIR-655's bigger brother) and it has absolutely no problems with 802.11n in tandem with a laptop using an Intel BGN card.
> 
> 
> As for cable, you don't want CAT5 (its old).  CAT5e can run 1 Gbps over short distances.  CAT6 can handle 1 Gbps out to 300'+.  CAT6 has a partioner in the center keeping the 4 pairs separate and it also has more twists per foot.  If you are starting a new network, I would definitely recommend CAT6.  It's worth the few cents per foot extra just for the sake of being certain it won't be a bottleneck in the near future.



Thanks for the quick refresh on CAT6.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a DIR-655......most stable 300 MBit wireless connection I ever had.....

Just remember to run wireless N only (WPA/WPA2) AES not TKIP.....
http://forums.dlink.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=ef93785afa758efb29d9037eb28d6b17&topic=616.0

And also .... remember to look out for newer firmware (http://forum.dlink.com ......


----------



## Psychoholic (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, none of that worked.  trust me i've tried everything, you probably have a different hardware version.



VulkanBros said:


> I have a DIR-655......most stable 300 MBit wireless connection I ever had.....
> 
> Just remember to run wireless N only (WPA/WPA2) AES not TKIP.....
> http://forums.dlink.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=ef93785afa758efb29d9037eb28d6b17&topic=616.0
> ...


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 24, 2010)

Psychoholic said:


> Yeah, none of that worked.  trust me i've tried everything, you probably have a different hardware version.



HW=A2 ( 2 years old) bought in the old world=europe...and yeah I know there are diff. between American and the European versions......what FW are you running with?

I believe the HW version today is A5.....


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 24, 2010)

Had mine for over 2 years firmware is 1.34 and don't have any problems with the wireless N only.
I have 3 laptops that connect and never has it dropped a signal on them yet. I've only had to reset it once when we lost power during a storm. The DIR655 is a great router for me......


----------



## Psychoholic (Jul 24, 2010)

1.34na



vulkanbros said:


> hw=a2 ( 2 years old) bought in the old world=europe...and yeah i know there are diff. Between american and the european versions......what fw are you running with?
> 
> I believe the hw version today is a5.....


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Jul 24, 2010)

www.pfsense.com


----------

